# Stairway Help



## rhansen (Feb 21, 2017)

I am working a stairway that had sheet vinyl glue down to the wood.  I got the vinyl up, now i am left with the backing and the glue.  Any helpful hints on getting this up or ides of what you would do to finish these stairs.  I would prefer no carpet or sheet vinyl.  I am open to idea though.  Thanks


----------



## nealtw (Feb 21, 2017)

Try a wet rag and an iron, heat it up and try scraping it.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 21, 2017)

Been there done that. A lot of time and a lot of elbow grease is the only way I know. A little heat as Neal suggested might soften the tar / glue stuff then a putty knife and scrapper. 

Welcome to the forum


----------



## rhansen (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks guys, that'll be the game plan tonight


----------



## rhansen (Feb 21, 2017)

Ever tried putting the laminate plank flooring on stairs? or any alternative to sheet vinyl, I am doing the laminate plank at the top and bottom landings... thanks again


----------



## nealtw (Feb 21, 2017)

rhansen said:


> Ever tried putting the laminate plank flooring on stairs? or any alternative to sheet vinyl, I am doing the laminate plank at the top and bottom landings... thanks again



I have seen it done, they put a transition piece on the nose of every step.
I thought it was dumb and dangerous.
A new hardwood tread would make more sense but it would take the stairs out of code. But then so would the transition pieces


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 21, 2017)

I would do one riser and one tread and see how they look. If it looks like they will finish up nice then go for it. If not then think about other plans.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 21, 2017)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zDgEcG9ENk[/ame]


----------



## joecaption (Feb 22, 2017)

Long before I'd go that route I'd be installing replacement treads for a lot of reasons.
Here's just one of the many company's that sell them.
http://www.stairsupplies.com/produc...ir-treads-materials/replacement-stair-treads/


----------

